

The future of web browsing? - samzzi
http://labs.thesedays.com/2010/04/23/concept-blogpost-future-browsing/
Concept blog post about how browsing could be more user-friendly in the future.
======
rmundo
A central location to easily switch languages/locales would be great,
especially for people who move around or live in foreign countries. Searching
each corner for the flag icon gets old fast.

Having said that, I rarely ever pay attention to what's in the address bar,
and I'd like to keep it that way.

